# Can I fit 5x112 hub to my TT



## quinmayette (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to know if I should fit a set of 5x112 wheel hub to my TT? From what car I could take them.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

mk1 audi tt is 5x100, in order to fit 5x112 u need adapters..


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Re-read OP... he doesn't want adapters, he wants to replace the 5x100 hubs with 5x112 hubs, but doesn't know where to source/which ones might cross over/work in a TT spindle.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Can I fit 5x112 hub to my TT (quinmayette)*

This has been discussed before, AFAIK no one has done it, and I don't know how you would figure out hubs that would work unless you could get TT hubs and compare them to others - your best bet would be to try to find pics/info/data on MkII TTq or MkV R32 hubs, its probably the closest things you'll find


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually... best bet would be to redrill the hubs. It's been done before as long as the shop knows what they are doing, you shouldn't have any problems. Either that, or just run a 5x100 wheel... there's a million choices out there in that bolt pattern, what wheel could you possible HAVE to have to want to change the bolt pattern?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

oops my bad,, ... no experience with changing hub and i wouldnt want to , if you really want 5x112 run adapters, they are more safe. im not down with redrilling anything . ive heard too many problems arise. whether its redrilling wheels , or redrilling hub.. and ive never seen or heard anyone getting 5x112 hubs.. so i cant comment on that.
sorry , and this is just my opinion. good luck , please post some info if you ever do get a 112 hub on.. i am a bit curious now


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

nothing wrong with redrilling wheels. Did that with my super rs's and ran them fine.


----------

